# Trivia 2/4



## luckytrim (Feb 4, 2019)

trivia 2/4
DID YOU KNOW...
The human brain uses more than 20% of the oxygen the body  uses.


1. Kentucky is bordered by seven states ; Name five  ...
(Bonus; Name all Seven)
2. The largest US energy-trading company (at that time) filed  for bankruptcy
on Dec 2, 2001... Name It ...
3. Which of these movies was NOT directed by Alfred  Hitchcock?
  a. - "Vertigo" (1958)
  b. - "Spellbound" (1945)
  c. - "Compulsion" (1959)
  d. - "Suspicion" (1941)
4. A term was created that said a person was suffering from a  'truthache',
what might the cause of their malady be?
5. Who composed the music for 'West Side Story' and  'Candide'?
6. In the sitcom, "Green Acres", what was the name of the town  ?
(Bonus; What was the name of the hotel ?)
7. Any idea what Sandy Koufax' more formal first name is  ?
8. B.J. Thomas had a super hit with "Raindrops keep Falling on  my Head". 
What 1969 film had this as its theme song?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Bill Cosby hated the Amos ‘n Andy Show’s stereotypical  depiction of African
Americans as lazy buffoons so much that he bought the rights  to the show and
buried all episodes in a bank vault.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Ohio, Indiana, Virginia, West Virginia, Tennessee, Illinois  and Missouri
2. ENRON
3. - c
4. Lying through their Teeth
5. Leonard Bernstein
6. Hooterville (Shady Rest)
7. Sanford
8. "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid"

CRAP !!
When the hit radio show moved to TV in 1951, it was heavily  criticized by
the NAACP for its demeaning portrayal of blacks.
The organization urged CBS to cancel the show, but it ran  until 1953, and
re-runs aired well into the 60’s.
Prominent figures, including Cosby, continued to speak  out.
While Cosby didn’t buy the show to make it disappear, his  clout, popularity,
and public opposition led CBS to permanently pull the show  from syndication
in 1966.


----------

